# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Khu du lịch rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ - Địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Khu du lịch rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ nằm trên một quả đồi thấp, thuộc huyện Ba Vì, tỉnh Hà Tây, cách Hà Nội 65km về phía Tây, cách khu du lịch Ao Vua 14km và hồ suối Hai 3,8km.


Với số lượng động thực vật phong phú, Bằng Tạ không chỉ là địa danh thu hút khách đơn thuần mà còn là nơi bảo tồn, phục hồi hệ sinh thái đa dạng và nghiên cứu thiên nhiên, động vật hoang dã. Tổng diện tích toàn bộ khu du lịch là 26,5ha, trong đó riêng diện tích rừng nguyên sinh hơn 17ha.

Bằng Tạ là rừng nguyên sinh gồm 4 tầng cây khép kín tán. Hiện tại, khu vực Bằng Tạ có các loài chim lặn, hạc, cắt, sếu, bồ câu, cu cu, sả, gõ kiến, sẻ và các loài bướm... Trong rừng nguyên sinh hiện có trên 200 con khỉ, sống theo từng bầy đàn...


Đến với rừng nguyên sinh Bằng Tạ, du khách có thể thuê xe bò kéo, cưỡi ngựa hoặc đi bộ chứ không được phép đi các loại động cơ. Đây là điều rất độc đáo của khu du lịch này. Trong tương lai, khu rừng này sẽ được trồng thêm nhiều loài lan quý như hoàng thảo, địa lan, lan hài..., nuôi thả bán tự nhiên thêm một số loài động vật như nai, hoẵng, lợn rừng, hươu sao, hổ, báo, gấu, linh trưởng... để du khách có thể thỏa sức ngắm nhìn và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của các loài thú hoang dã.

Phía Bắc của rừng là đầm Long, một hồ nước rộng mênh mông được cải tạo thành các hồ sen, tạo cảnh quan môi trường tự nhiên hấp dẫn. Đầm Long là nơi cư ngụ của các loài động vật, bò sát như cuốc, bìm bịp, tắc kè, thằn lằn, kỳ đà họ rắn nước, rắn hổ chúa...Đầm Long không phù hợp lắm với người lớn nhưng lại rất phù hợp với các bé.

Sau khi tham quan rừng nguyên sinh, du khách có thể ra bơi thuyền quanh đầm, thả câu hoặc chèo thuyền tới các khu nhà nổi giữa đầm... Quanh bờ đầm Long là những rặng tre, nơi các loài chim về đậu và làm tổ.


 
Đến với Bằng Tạ du khách sẽ có cơ hội được hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, dạo chơi cùng những loài vật yêu quý, thưởng thức các đặc sản của vùng rừng núi Ba Vì hay tham quan một quần thể làng của dân tộc Mường với nhiều nhà sàn và các hoạt động văn hóa sinh động như đốt lửa trại, uống rượu cần, nghe ca múa nhạc dân tộc...


Nếu ai đó có nhu cầu dã ngoại, sẽ được cung cấp lều bạt, và được hướng dẫn tận tình khu cắm trại và đốt lửa trại. Trong quần thể khu du lịch này cũng xây dựng một khu chợ quê dùng làm nơi giao lưu văn hóa các dân tộc, bán hàng thổ cẩm, phục vụ đặc sản văn hóa ẩm thực.


Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## lunas2

nhìn mát mẻ gần gủi thiên nhiên nhỉ

----------


## khanhszin

nhìn vẫn còn hoang dã nhỉ

----------


## Hunterist

Ui mấy chu khỉ dể thương wa ^^

----------


## rose

bây giờ mới nghe đến tên khu du lịch này, giống đầm long nhỉ

----------


## di.bui

S-Mod hay bác nào đi rồi cho em xin cái biểu giá (nếu có) được ko? Tksss  :Smile:  !

----------


## anhduc83

Hồ Sen này mà mùa Sen đẹp phải biết...

----------

